# gas stove



## rinavic (Mar 16, 2015)

We are planning on buying a 2 burner gas stove, for the first time and are wondering what features to look for and what brands are best, or are they all basically the same? We notice prices as low as 700p and others over 4kp


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

rinavic said:


> We are planning on buying a 2 burner gas stove, for the first time and are wondering what features to look for and what brands are best, or are they all basically the same? We notice prices as low as 700p and others over 4kp


Having used different brands over the years, I have found that most work well. National brand seems to be more durable and will last longer is the only difference I've found.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Just the 2 burner range or an oven? Most people here just have the 2 burner range and it was recommended to me to get one from Europe, not China. Most people I see have La Germania (an Italian brand). I have had mine almost 3 years and it works great. 

But since I bought it so long ago.... I have no idea what I spent on it....


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have had good luck with La Germania. I have 2 position one that has lasted 7+ years now. I also bought a 4 position stove with gas oven (same brand name) that is 2+ years old and works great. I think it cost me about 18,000p though.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Just a thought, the biggest difference I see is the burner and the part you sit the pan on, I have bought some cheap ones in the past and they seem to finally burn out...I have a National now but if I had to buy another I think I would look for ones with a good cast iron burner and cast iron pan frame...


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

My wife's La Germania has served us well for the last 19 years. 

Planning an upgrade to a new model IF and When the ole faithful finally croaks.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Stoves, Induction Cookers, Electric Oven*



rinavic said:


> We are planning on buying a 2 burner gas stove, for the first time and are wondering what features to look for and what brands are best, or are they all basically the same? We notice prices as low as 700p and others over 4kp


Times sure have changed since I bought our first stove, were on our 3rd and it's really old, I'd trade them all in now for an Induction cooker, Electric Germania Oven and a double gas burner stove. These gas stove units have one electric burner (takes forever to heat up and cool down) but no electric oven.

A gas stove top is very important due to certain cooking methods, power outages and storms but using gas for me has been expensive and a safety issue, I prefer on nearly a daily basis using Induction cookers they run about 1,300 peso's each but heat up in a flash, once you remove the pot it's stops the heating unit and the heating unit will only work with steel, So these units work well with thick steel pots and specially made non-stick skillets, some are steel or they also sell aluminum skillets with a steel bottom (found here at SM Grocery stores and other area's).

My next purchase will be a Germania electric stove. Is it to much to ask for an electric oven with the top half gas and one electric burner, that would be the perfect match for us. :eyebrows:


----------



## rinavic (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks to all for the help. I think we will go for La Germania or National. Something else.. how long on average does one tank of gas last? a month?


----------



## rinavic (Mar 16, 2015)

jon1 said:


> I have had good luck with La Germania. I have 2 position one that has lasted 7+ years now. I also bought a 4 position stove with gas oven (same brand name) that is 2+ years old and works great. I think it cost me about 18,000p though.


About the 4 burner stove with gas oven. What is involved in setting on up? Do they use the same gas tanks as the 2 burner stoves. And do both the burners and oven run on gas?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Large tank of Gas*



rinavic said:


> About the 4 burner stove with gas oven. What is involved in setting on up? Do they use the same gas tanks as the 2 burner stoves. And do both the burners and oven run on gas?


These stoves use the large round tank of gas it usually runs about 700 peso's, I'd shut if off every time your done using it, it's a safety issue and these gas tank units last about a month, gas suppliers can modify the valve so it's a quick disconnect and shut off, it's extra a long with a quality rubber hose, they have several levels of quality.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

I've got a 4 burner Electrolux, 3 run on gas, 4th and oven are electric. I'm happy with it, easy to clean and appears to be efficient.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

esv1226 said:


> I've got a 4 burner Electrolux, 3 run on gas, 4th and oven are electric. I'm happy with it, easy to clean and appears to be efficient.


Hey that sounds nice, I'll ask about that brand.


----------



## lkarlovsky (Jan 4, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Hey that sounds nice, I'll ask about that brand.


Fiancee's Mom had La Germania over 15 years old still going strong so we bought one as well. Four gas burners and one electric. The oven is also electric. Not one problem going on second year for us.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

lkarlovsky said:


> Fiancee's Mom had La Germania over 15 years old still going strong so we bought one as well. Four gas burners and one electric. The oven is also electric. Not one problem going on second year for us.


That's the one I'd want. Never had any luck with gas ovens. Nice to know there's that option.


----------

